# ET200S und Pneumatik



## nikl (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich befinde mich gerade in der Planungsphase zum Aufbau eines Schaltschranks für eine ET200S Steuerung und gewissen Festo Pneumatikbauteilen zu meinem Projekt.

*Hier die ET200S Baugruppe:*






Die Baugruppe hat laut Konfigurator die Abmessungen von:
_*Höhe:* _157mm
*Breite: *128mm

Stationsbreite (Rückwandbus): *aktuell 75mm*


*Hier die Pneumatikbauteile:*
8x Festo Steckdosenleitung
1x Festo Druckschalter SDE5 0...10 bar
1x Festo Druckschalter SDE5 -1...0 bar
8x Festo Drosselventil GRO 
8x Festo Magnetventil MHE2 - Schnellschaltventil


Da ich noch keine Erfahrungen in der Auslegung von Schaltschränken gesammelt habe und wie am besten der beste logische Aufbau (z.B. oben links ET200S, oben rechts Pneumatikventile...) wäre, wollte ich mal nachfragen.

Habe an einen Rittal Schaltschrank gedacht, Kosten sind egal. Der Schaltschrank sollte jedoch kompakt bleiben und gut unter einem Tisch "unsichtbar" werden.

Muss zwecks der Pneumatik und Schnellschaltventile zur Entlüftung eine Öffnung im Schaltschrank vorgesehen werden?

Für Anregungen und Erfahrungsberichte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Falls irgendetwas unklar sein sollte, bitte nachfragen.


Grüße Nikl


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
willst du mit der ET200S "nur" die Ventile schalten ?
Wenn ja, warum nimmst du dann nicht gleich eine PB-Ventilinsel von Festo (CPX) ?

Meines Wissens sollten Pneumatik und Elektrik generell NICHT in einem Schaltschrank untergebracht werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## nikl (28 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> willst du mit der ET200S "nur" die Ventile schalten ?


 
Hallo Larry.
Exakt, ich will "nur" die Schnellschaltventile mit der ET200S beschalten.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wenn ja, warum nimmst du dann nicht gleich eine PB-Ventilinsel von Festo (CPX) ?


 
1. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob diese Art von Ventilen (Schnellschaltventile) auf den Ventilinsel verbaut werden können. Dies sollte sich jedoch schnell per Rückfrage mit Festo klären.

2. Falls ich mit den Schnellschaltventilen nicht die Genauigkeit in meiner Druckregelung erreichen sollte, würde die Druckregelung auf Servomotoren und Nadelventile umgestellt.

Aufgrund dessen fiel die Wahl auf die ET200S.



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sollten Pneumatik und Elektrik generell NICHT in einem Schaltschrank untergebracht werden ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


 
Vielen Dank für die Info.
Ich könnte die ET200S denke ich im Schaltschrank des Bedienfeldes unterbringen, da dort glaube ich noch genug Platz ist. Ich müsste nur die Verbindungen von ET200S an Pneumatikbauteile realisieren, was wieder mehr Verdrahtungsaufwand bedeuten würde.

Grüße Nikl


----------

